# The roof is leaking



## debodun (May 31, 2021)

I saw some wet streaks on the upstairs hallway wall. Went into the attic to look at the point over this and was horrified to find the back roof was all wet. Try to find a roofer on a holiday weekend!


----------



## drifter (May 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> I saw some wet streaks on the upstairs hallway wall. Went into the attic to look at the point over this and was horrified to find the back roof was all wet. Try to find a roofer on a holiday weekend!
> 
> View attachment 167465View attachment 167466



So sorry for you. I have similar.


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2021)

Only noticed it today, but it's been raining fairly steadily for two days.


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2021)

This is the approx. area from the outside.


----------



## hawkdon (May 31, 2021)

Gonna have a bunch of lumber replaced also, sadly...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 31, 2021)

I feel for you Deb. Leaks of any kind are scary due to the things that have to be done to correct them, including the cost. I hope you can get it repaired soon and that the roofers will do a good job.


----------



## timoc (May 31, 2021)

Have you got a bucket handy, Deb, but don't rely on these two.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2021)

I hope your roof is not planked.  My estimates were 22,000 without the cost of plywood, redoing rain gutters, and facets.  It is a nightmare.  Putting it off for another couple years, but I might sell.  I am seriously thinking of doing so.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Meanwhile, if you have a staple gun, or can borrow one, cover that inside area with sheets of heavy plastic and staple it up there. Big trash bags would do. At least that would minimize wood damage/rot. I'd advise covering the roof with some tarp, but I wouldn't want you climbing around up there.


----------



## Remy (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> I saw some wet streaks on the upstairs hallway wall. Went into the attic to look at the point over this and was horrified to find the back roof was all wet. Try to find a roofer on a holiday weekend!
> 
> View attachment 167466


Based upon this picture, IF you do find a roofer, they will most certainly have to replace this rotted wood...at a Substantial cost.


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2021)

Every time I turn on the TV news I hard about skyrocketing costs of building materials.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> I saw some wet streaks on the upstairs hallway wall. Went into the attic to look at the point over this and was horrified to find the back roof was all wet. Try to find a roofer on a holiday weekend!


To heck with a roofer

Have the roof tarped....NOW!

Then get estimates


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> I saw some wet streaks on the upstairs hallway wall. Went into the attic to look at the point over this and was horrified to find the back roof was all wet. Try to find a roofer on a holiday weekend!
> 
> View attachment 167465View attachment 167466


If you don't look at having this repaired immediately, Deb, you're setting yourself up for a really big fall when winter arrives.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 1, 2021)

It reminds me of when I lived with buckets and pots in the upstairs bedroom in my house. The ceiling looked similar to your picture but it was actually like that in the whole upstairs. I think by the time it is leaking, the wood is rotted. So sorry you had this happen.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> Every time I turn on the TV news I hard about skyrocketing costs of building materials.


My brother had precisely the same problem over his kitchen and the ceiling looked a lot like your photo. He wound up having to borrow $10,000 to get it repaired. That was about 12 years ago, Deb.

Seriously, Gary O is right, you need to get that area of the roof (and then some) covered with tarp ASAP. And put some plastic sheets over the inside, like I said up there somewhere. The quicker you minimize the damage and the spread of moisture, the more money you'll save. Tarping alone could save you a few thousand.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> My brother had precisely the same problem over his kitchen and the ceiling looked a lot like your photo. He wound up having to borrow $10,000 to get it repaired. That was about 12 years ago, Deb.
> 
> Seriously, Gary O is right, you need to get that area of the roof (and then some) covered with tarp ASAP. And put some plastic sheets over the inside, like I said up there somewhere. The quicker you minimize the damage and the spread of moisture, the more money you'll save. Tarping alone could save you a few thousand.


Adding to your great post, Mur, tarping is only a temporary fix, a band-aid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> Every time I turn on the TV news I hard about skyrocketing costs of building materials.


What's the alternative?

Sitting back and doing nothing and watching your roof completely give out, because building materials are too expensive?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2021)

Sorry to hear this Deb.

Wasn't the kitchen ceiling leaking too, awhile back? I remember a pic of sagging plastic or something you'd posted. What ever happened to that?

Good luck.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Th


Aunt Marg said:


> Adding to your great post, Mur, tarping is only a temporary fix, a band-aid.


That's true, it will have to be repaired. But it could save her some money.
I don't think she can sell it like that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Th
> 
> That's true, it will have to be repaired. But it could save her some money.
> I don't think she can sell it like that.


Absolutely.

Under a home inspection the home would fail to be passed.


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2021)

I emailed a realtor acquaintance and asked if he knew any good local roofers. I called the one he said did his house, but they can't come until next week.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> I emailed a realtor acquaintance and asked if he knew any good local roofers. I called the one he said did his house, but they can't come until next week.


Well if it isn't raining, that's awesome! A week isn't bad at all; pretty standard.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Under a home inspection the home would fail to be passed.


Oh, , her house will never pass an inspection new roof or not.  Unless she repairs everything.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> I emailed a realtor acquaintance and asked if he knew any good local roofers. I called the one he said did his house, but they can't come until next week.


Hey, if you know someone who can be there when they come to give you an estimate, someone who can make sure you're not taken advantage of, call them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Th
> 
> That's true, it will have to be repaired. But it could save her some money.
> I don't think she can sell it like that.


She could sell it to a flipper for peanuts, yup, peanuts.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> She could sell it to a flipper for peanuts, yup, peanuts.


Better than nothin' tho, right?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, , her house will never pass an inspection new roof or not.  Unless she repairs everything.


That's the sad part.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's the sad part.


Yes, but she has waited too long to fix it as we’ve discussed on a other thread.  A new house is the solution or renting.  Her current house is a tear down.


----------



## Knight (Jun 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, , her house will never pass an inspection new roof or not.  Unless she repairs everything.


Originally Deb described her home as a disaster. Like Aneeda72 I recognize this latest is a new addition to a long list of needed repairs. 

But at least it's something new for Deb to post about.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Knight said:


> Originally Deb described her home as a disaster. Like Aneeda72 I recognize this latest is a new addition to a long list of needed repairs.
> 
> But at least it's something new for Deb to post about.


Ergo, something for us "experts" to flaunt our expertise about.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> I emailed a realtor acquaintance and asked if he knew any good local roofers. I called the one he said did his house, but they can't come until next week.


Do keep in mind, Deb, the roof doesn't need repaired, the entire roof needs replaced.

The time, effort, and money a repair is going to cost you for the current damage, would be best added to the grand total of what an entire roof will cost, because it's just a matter of time before another area of the roof is going to give-way.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Do keep in mind, Deb, the roof doesn't need repaired, the entire roof needs replaced.
> 
> The time, effort, and money a repair is going to cost you for the current damage, would be best added to the grand total of what an entire roof will cost, because it's just a matter of time before another area of the roof is going to give-way.


Yup, I, too, need my roof replaced.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, I, too, need my roof replaced.


We have neighbours that just had a metal roof put on, and their bill came to just over $15,000, and their home is just an average sized home.


----------



## Knight (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Ergo, something for us "experts" to flaunt our expertise about.


Were here to help.  Maybe a go fund me to replace her home would be the most help.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> We have neighbours that just had a metal roof put on, and their bill came to just over $15,000, and their home is just an average sized home.


Actually, $15000 isn't bad. My brother paid $10,000 just for the section of the roof over his kitchen, and that was about a dozen years ago.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Knight said:


> Were here to help.  Maybe a go fund me to replace her home would be the most help.


We are.
And a go fund me isn't a bad idea.
Hey! she could give antique and vintage tchotkes to the largest contributors!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Actually, $15000 isn't bad. My brother paid $10,000 just for the section of the roof over his kitchen, and that was about a dozen years ago.


Was that metal, too, Mur?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Was that metal, too, Mur?


No. Good point.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Debodun

I've done some calculations for you.

Let's just say a new roof is going to cost you $12,000, well it's really only going to cost you $11,481

That $519 you made off the garage sale you put on most recently will help offset the ouch.

That's a plus!

As the old saying goes... "_every little bit helps_".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> No. Good point.


Boy, good thing it wasn't metal, otherwise it would have cost him $20,000

We spoke to our neighbours and a plain asphalt shingle roof for their place would have ran them $7,200, so I'm guessing metal roofs are roughly double the cost.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Boy, good thing it wasn't metal, otherwise it would have cost him $20,000
> 
> We spoke to our neighbours and a plain asphalt shingle roof for their place would have ran them $7,200, so I'm guessing metal roofs are roughly double the cost.


That surprises me. I guess that's because they're fireproof and last a long time, ey?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That surprises me. I guess that's because they're fireproof and last a long time, ey?


And I just remembered you're in Canada.
Metal roofs aren't very desirable here. Not sure why.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That surprises me. I guess that's because they're fireproof and last a long time, ey?


The neighbours were saying at least 70 years.

That's my guess... durability, longevity, fireproof, yada, yada.

Mur, little Canadianism lesson for you.

It's "_eh_". 

Now you can sound like a true blue Canuck now! LOL!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Mur, little Canadianism lesson for you.
> 
> It's "eh".


Just jotted that down. Thanks!


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2021)

If I get a 20 year warranty on a new roof, at my age, I won't have to worry about it again.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 1, 2021)

Part of the "joy" of home ownership is the requirement to stay on top of needed repairs and maintenance.  Failure to do so usually winds up costing far more if an issue is ignored until it becomes a major problem.  Eventually, foregoing needed repairs usually winds up costing more to fix than the house is worth.  

Insofar as the cost of a metal roof is concerned, around here it isn't much more than an asphalt roof....IF the basic structure is solid.  We had ours done about 3 years ago, and the metal roof estimates were only about $500 more.  I was ready to go for metal, but my wife didn't like metal, so we stayed with asphalt...but I had them substitute polymer underlayment, instead of tar paper.  We wound up with a nice roof, with a 30 year warranty...so that should last us.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 1, 2021)

Living in a condo complex where about half the units pipes burst from the February deep froze you have my sympathy. Next to fire water is the worst thing to go wrong in our homes.


----------



## Jules (Jun 1, 2021)

Deb, how much is the appraised value of the land?

Same for the house as it stands?  

If it were repaired, what would that cost?  What would the house be worth then.  

Crunch some serious numbers.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

*Correct me if I'm mistaken, @debodun .   Haven't you hinted to us that you have, $200,000+ if it is needed to buy a new home or am I confused with all of the conflicting stories?!?  I could swear you've mentioned you had $$$$$$.  So, why haven't you repaired any of these disasters in your current home?   And, the sooner, the better.  I hope everything works out for you; I worry that your house will collapse one day.  Stay safe.*


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 1, 2021)

I feel for you, it took three goes for a repairman to fix it.  Roofs (or is it rooves) are very tricky things to fix.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> *Correct me if I'm mistaken, @debodun .   Haven't you hinted to us that you have, $200,000+ if it is needed to buy a new home or am I confused with all of the conflicting stories?!?  I could swear you've mentioned you had $$$$$$.  So, why haven't you repaired any of these disasters in your current home?   And, the sooner, the better.  I hope everything works out for you; I worry that your house will collapse one day.  Stay safe.*


That’s why she has money  she’s never kept the house in repair and I doubt she can replace it due to structural issues of the whole house. She will need a structural engineer to look at it.  Roofing is complicated on older houses.

My house is planked, those planks need to be removed and replaced with plywood or have plywood put on top of them.  Then there is a question of the weight on the rafters which might also need to be replaced.  Plus you have tio consider the snow load in a bad year.  Stupid husband and stupid house, I am an innocent victim of a money pit house.


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2021)

I have money because I don't spend it. When I have to spend more than $100, My palms get sweaty, my hands shake, and get heart palpitations and physical disorientation,


----------



## Don M. (Jun 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> I have money because I don't spend it. When I have to spend more than $100, My palms get sweaty, my hands shake, and get heart palpitations and physical disorientation,


And...as a result, you seem to be living in an environment that will ultimately effect Both your heath, AND your finances.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 2, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I feel for you, it took three goes for a repairman to fix it.  Roofs (or is it rooves) are very tricky things to fix.


It's roofs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> If I get a 20 year warranty on a new roof, at my age, I won't have to worry about it again.


Bottom line, you'll have a dry home.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> I have money because I don't spend it. When I have to spend more than $100, My palms get sweaty, my hands shake, and get heart palpitations and physical disorientation


I can sympathize with that.  I'm trying to save a little each month toward home maintenance, in the hope that if I have a pot of money earmarked for maintenance, it will be less stressful to spend it.  But, my bank doesn't have the feature of having actual little pots of earmarked savings, and since it is lumped with the money for taxes and vacations, it will probably hurt to spend it.

I hope you find an affordable fix.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> I have money because I don't spend it. When I have to spend more than $100, My palms get sweaty, my hands shake, and get heart palpitations and physical disorientation,


That is not normal behavior.  Have you considered therapy?


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2021)

I always feel like I am being cheated by home maintenance contractors, so I am wary to hire any.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> I always feel like I am being cheated by home maintenance contractors, so I am wary to hire any.


What's the alternative, Deb?

You have a home that's in disrepair, and now have a roof that's compromised.

You can, _A_, have the section of roof repaired, which IMO equates to throwing your money away foolishly, because it's just a matter of time before more leaks develop account the roof being old and in need of upgrading.

You can,_ B_, hire a contractor to replace the roof, which IMO would make the most financial sense, both from the standpoint of keeping you dry, and protecting what's left of the home. 

Or you can, _C_, leave the roof as is and save your money and pretend the problem doesn't exist.

It's all up to you, you ultimately are in control, but gone are the days where a dollar went farther, and gone are the days where people banned together to help those in need, i.e., working for free.


----------



## Knight (Jun 2, 2021)

Great thread were up to 61 posts with this one.

Deb posted she would
Quote
get sweaty, my hands shake, and get heart palpitations and physical disorientation,

No one wants to know an older woman would  get heart palpitations and physical disorientation so hopefully estimating the high cost of the roof repair won't cause her distress.

I think it's quite likely it will be a few months before Deb is back with a new thread & pics of where black mold has begun due to the leaking roof that cost over $100.00 to  repair.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> I have money because I don't spend it. When I have to spend more than $100, My palms get sweaty, my hands shake, and get heart palpitations and physical disorientation,


Wow, I just bought 3 things costs 111 dollars and she forgot to give me my receipt which made me unhappy.  Other than that I needed the stuff.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Wow, I just bought 3 things costs 111 dollars and she forgot to give me my receipt which made me unhappy.  Other than that I needed the stuff.





HoneyNut said:


> I can sympathize with that.  I'm trying to save a little each month toward home maintenance, in the hope that if I have a pot of money earmarked for maintenance, it will be less stressful to spend it.  But, my bank doesn't have the feature of having actual little pots of earmarked savings, and since it is lumped with the money for taxes and vacations, it will probably hurt to spend it.
> 
> I hope you find an affordable fix.


There is no affordable for a roof


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 2, 2021)

Knight said:


> Great thread were up to 61 posts with this one.
> 
> Deb posted she would
> Quote
> ...


I think I saw in the picture there was already mold.  . I have heart palpitations when I don’t spend money


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think I saw in the picture there was already mold.  . I have heart palpitations when I don’t spend money


me too.....


----------



## John cycling (Jun 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> I always feel like I am being cheated by home maintenance contractors, so I am wary to hire any.



It helps to get as many estimates as possible.  I like to get at least 3, but when I had a roof put on a few years ago I managed to get 7 of them (but only 3 in person), not even considering anyone who wanted an hourly rate.  Some of the estimates were 4x as high  for a 30 year roof as the fellow I hired who put on a 40 year roof including plywood and he did a great job.    I'm quite frugal, but most people aren't and will just pay anything.

I just now found the contract and it was farther back than I thought, 21.5 years ago.  Time sure does keep moving along and waits for no one.
The fellow who did it turned out to live right down the street from me.  "Tear off existing shake roof, install 1/2" plywood, reroof with 40 year roof 
with 36" felt underlayment.  Replace vent, plumbing jacks and valleys, remove ALL debris from job site.  Paint  valley and jacks.  40 year Grand
Sequoia slate blend.  $6,100 when completed." - for 1380 square foot house plus two car garage.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 2, 2021)

John cycling said:


> It helps to get as many estimates as possible.  I like to get at least 3, but when I had a roof put on a few years ago I managed to get 7 of them (but only 3 in person), not even considering anyone who wanted an hourly rate.  Some of the estimates were 4x as high  for a 30 year roof as the fellow I hired who put on a 40 year roof including plywood and he did a great job.    I'm quite frugal, but most people aren't and will just pay anything.


I had several estimates on my roof, they were all around 22,000 not including the plywood on the entire roof, the facets, and the rain gutters and whatever else including the broken truss.  We are in the flight path.  With any luck something will fall off a plane, damage the roof, and we can sue for a replacement.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> There is no affordable for a roof




True.   ... Fix or don't fix ... the problem will take care of itself  if it is ignored long enough.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2021)

I would look for a temporary fix/patch and immediately put the property up for sale before anything else happens.

IMO the cost of a new roof will not add significantly to the selling price of the home but a discount comparable to the cost might be a selling point.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> I always feel like I am being cheated by home maintenance contractors, so I am wary to hire any.



End result is that you'll soon no longer have a habitable home.   "A stitch in time saves nine" is certainly applicable to home repair.  It would be interesting to see a spreadsheet of how much you've lost through the years by not doing timely repairs.


----------



## Knight (Jun 2, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would look for a temporary fix/patch and immediately put the property up for sale before anything else happens.
> 
> IMO the cost of a new roof will not add significantly to the selling price of the home but a discount comparable to the cost might be a selling point.


Considering the multitude of repairs Deb has posted pics of & her describing her home as a disaster before this latest, selling it will be a problem. With any luck maybe she can find someone that has cash & the ability to make all the repairs in order to flip it & make a profit. As it is the value of the land it sits on  may be the only selling point she has.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 2, 2021)

I





Aneeda72 said:


> I think I saw in the picture there was already mold.  . I have heart palpitations when I don’t spend money


I'd have palpitations if I lived in a house like @debodun. I could not sleep knowing the roof could cave in.  That mold is not good for one's health either.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 3, 2021)

I would do a temporary fix or sell the house "as is".  Take the loss and move to an apartment. Better yet buy you a condo or apartment and you will always have a home.  If you decide to replace the roof then get at least 3 bids and go from there.  If you have mold then you are looking at possibly having to move anyway due to health issues.
I had to buy 2 new pairs of New Balance shoes for a total of $120.00.  Due to a paralyzed foot they are the only ones I can wear that fit the foot.  Did not bother me a bit as its my health that is at stake.  Yours is at stake too, Deb, You may not have to worry about it if you have mold issues as the Health Department will have it condemned.  Don't mean to scare you but I feel like you have not thought of everything.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 3, 2021)

That roof would get costly in a hurry.   ​Cost of Metal Roof Installation in New York​$1,119.91 per 100 sq.ft (standing seam, no tear off of existing roof) (Range: $970.15 - $1,269.66)
Note, that's just putting metal over the existing roof which is not feasible in Deb's case.


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2021)

From the outside, the roof looks okay in the problem area. I just wonder if the rain isn't getting in somewhere above the eave and running down underneath the shingles and pooling along the edge.


----------



## Jules (Jun 3, 2021)

Since you need three quotes, don’t wait for that friend of a friend to come next week.  Get a couple right away and then you’ll know what you’re dealing with.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear this.  This is bad news for you and it gonna cost you BIG Bucks.  I have been a home owner all my adult life so I can see all the work involved here.  You have to have it fixed because a leak is always bad news.  It will only get worse and it will never stop by itself.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but that is how it is with roofs and most leaks.  If you wait too long then your joists will start to rot and you probably heard about the price of lumber these pandemic days!  It's not good news!  These days I live in a nice new apartment and problems like this don't exist around here.  With home ownership there are plenty of "surprises:"  leaky roofs, water tank leaks, foundation cracks, home invasions, doors not shutting/opening correctly, etc.  Been there, done that and don't wanna go back there ever again.  Sorry to hear about your troubles!  Best of luck.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> From the outside, the roof looks okay in the problem area. I just wonder if the rain isn't getting in somewhere above the eave and running down underneath the shingles and pooling along the edge.


I like you, Deb, and have always got along well with you, and I mean no disrespect to you with what I am about to say, but if there's one thing I have learned about you and your home, you're not (at all) serious or interested in seeing it repaired.

You have had nothing but quality advice cast your way in relation to your house woes over the years, and aside from failing to acknowledge those with a thanks who so kindly took the time to drop-by your started house threads and voice their take on the matters, your house continues to fall apart and spiral further into disrepair and catastrophic decay, and all I see is a homeowner that continues to pooh-pooh the fact that extensive work needs to be done to her home, making up excuses as to why you haven't been able to hire the professional tradespeople you need to rectify your situation.


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2021)

I'd probably move if I could find the right house - 900 to 1200 sq ft. one story with attached garage. Trouble is -  there's none with that criteria in the whole county. I looked on Zillow, realtor.com, redfin and trulia.


----------



## Jules (Jun 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'd probably move if I could find the right house - 900 to 1200 sq ft. one story with attached garage. Trouble is -  there's none with that criteria in the whole county. I looked on Zillow, realtor.com, redfin and trulia.


Talk to a highly recommended realtor (not the one you’ve been using) and who is listing and selling lots.  Tell him/her that you are a serious purchaser and exactly what you want.  Up what you’re willing to pay - prices have skyrocketed.  If a realtor knows the client is serious, you’ll get the first call on new listings.   

Once you get a new place talk to the landlord next door and see if they’re interested in buying.  Investors often like larger parcel of adjoining land. 

Other option, rent an apartment until you get things straightened out.  It might be the best decision.


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2021)

Good advice, Jules.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'd probably move if I could find the right house - 900 to 1200 sq ft. one story with attached garage. Trouble is -  there's none with that criteria in the whole county. I looked on Zillow, realtor.com, redfin and trulia.


Oh, please.  I’ll sell you my home 1350 sq feet, one level, finished easy care yard, but, you know, it needs a new roof.


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, please.  I’ll sell you my home 1350 sq feet, one level, finished easy care yard, but, you know, it needs a new roof.


Too far away.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> Too far away.


You did say no where in the whole country


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2021)

I said COUNTY - not COUNTRY.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> I said COUNTY - not COUNTRY.


Hey, I am tired, give me a break.  Besides you are not going to fix it and you are not going to move until the house is condemned so it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> From the outside, the roof looks okay in the problem area. I just wonder if the rain isn't getting in somewhere above the eave and running down underneath the shingles and pooling along the edge.


The damage in the photo could be old and unrelated but I doubt it.

Next time it rains feel the roof rafters on either side of the area and above it to see if they are wet.  The water could be traveling from the flashing around the old chimney at the peak of the roof.

In the photo, it looks like the existing rafter tails have been repaired/replaced with lumber scabbed on to strengthen them.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2021)




----------

